# Film shot on a 5D Mark III and Glidecam in Italy



## kickthegrind (Jan 15, 2013)

Loving this combination!
I get asked often if I use a Jib with my shots. I'm a travel videographer that has to travel as light as possible in most situations. These 2 beasts keep on impressing me. Take a look at my most recent video? It was the first film I shot Flat, as well as the first where the Glidecam didn't leave the DSLR. Tell me what you think  

South Italy - The Strength of Tradition


----------



## tomscott (Jan 15, 2013)

Wonderful vid


----------



## mischman (Jan 15, 2013)

Just amazing! I too shoot with a 5D Mark III, but just as a hobbyist (kids, travel, kids sports, etc.). I am using the 24-70L 2.8 and 70-200L 2.8. I am open to additional lenses. As I am not making a living shooting, but willing to spend a bit more for great equipment, what type of handheld system could you recommend for video? Also, is there a basic setup, such as a focus mechanism, off-camera monitor, etc. that you would suggest? Last, how about a video light? 

Your video is just amazing. I love the music! I definitely invokes emotion. Beautiful work!

Jeff Misch


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 15, 2013)

Fantastic Work!


----------



## cayenne (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice.
Which glidecam model did you use? 

What QR plate system do you use?

Thanks!

Cayenne


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice piece of work with consistent timing. As my 5DMKIII arrived last Friday, your piece will motivate me to pick up the creative pace. Thanks.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 15, 2013)

Which glidecam are you using?


----------



## kickthegrind (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks All! It was shot on a Glidecam HD 2000 with a EF 16-35mm f/2.8. I was at ~20mm when gliding.
On this trip I also had a EF 24-70mm f/2.8 Mk1, but you can't glide with that... the lens extends in wide angle. Release plate is at home right now.. but I believe it's a 501PL by Manfrotto.

I don't use any external monitors or supplemental lighting on these trips. I'm too mobile, and quite often a shot opportunity comes and goes and I barely have enough time to capture it. I do glide with a RODE videomic PRO sometimes though, and have also done the same with a sennheiser G3 Evolution lav receiver.



privatebydesign said:


> Hi kickthegrind,
> 
> I am only commenting because you asked for input and I wanted to take the time to give you my impressions.
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks for the constructive criticism! In the past I've done quite a few "POV" videos, so I think I've hybridized that style with whatever I'm doing now. I'll pick one or the other from now on.

I very much agree with the stabilization issues. I made a mistake and shot the majority of the trip on a shutter of 30, so I could glide at a higher f-stop. I discovered that blurred reference points can't be tracked... (go figure). Next time, I'll learn 

Anymore comments? C'mon, cut me up!


----------



## cayenne (Jan 22, 2013)

kickthegrind said:


> Thanks All! It was shot on a Glidecam HD 2000 with a EF 16-35mm f/2.8. I was at ~20mm when gliding.
> On this trip I also had a EF 24-70mm f/2.8 Mk1, but you can't glide with that... the lens extends in wide angle. Release plate is at home right now.. but I believe it's a 501PL by Manfrotto.
> <snip>



Can you go into a bit more detail on why you cna't use the 24-70mm due to lens extension?
Why is that a problem with using that lens on the camera when on the glidecam?

I'm looking to get some sort of glide cam device...and wondering if this is a shortfall of this brand, or something else I need to learn about them? I wasn't under the impression that you'd be limited on what lenses you could use with a glide cam device, only that some would be heavier than others...?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## temp726 (Jan 27, 2013)

cayenne said:


> kickthegrind said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks All! It was shot on a Glidecam HD 2000 with a EF 16-35mm f/2.8. I was at ~20mm when gliding.
> ...




I use the same, and similar setups, i.e. a 5D3 with a glidecam hd2000. I have used the glidecam with the 24-70, and it is possible, but it is Very heavy, and thus pushes the limits of the hd 2000, not so much for hd 4000. Also having the reverse zoom on the 24-70 can affect your glidecam shot due to front-heavy balance issues. Usually when shooting on any type of steadi-cam system, wider angles are easier and more preferred to use due to DoF and weight issues. When coupled with the 16-35, or 17-40, or another similar lens, the hd2000 is very efficient (with lots of practice!) and usually favored to the likes of a 24-70. I have also used my 24-105 on the glidecam, and it has yeilded wonderful results. I just recently picked up the 24-70 mk II and have found that, while still very heavy, it has better weight dynamics and balance on my glidecam and 5D3, though I usually still go for a lighter, or wider lens for the glide shots. 

I don't know about your lens situation, but if you are limited to primarily using your 24-70 on a glidecam, you might look into the hd4000, though as I have said, I have used it on my hd2000 with good, usable results. It will just take a lot of practice and some very high endurance and strong arms! When done right, one can achieve some very amazing and laudable shots with a glidecam; it's definitely my favorite video accessory.


----------



## Menace (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice work


----------



## kickthegrind (Jan 31, 2013)

temp726 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > kickthegrind said:
> ...



Exactly like menace said. Since the EF 24-70 f/2.8 mk1 extends at 24mm, it makes it very heavy and awkward on a HD 2000. I usually have a Rode Videomic on there, and it's just finicky. Not impossible, but just not comfortable.

Since I don't own any good walk around lenses yet (I rented the 24-70 2.8) I'm really curious to see how the lighter and smaller EF 24-70 f/4 IS behaves on a Glidecam. On paper it looks like it would be a dream!


----------



## cayenne (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you have some kind of quick release system for your glidecam/camera combo?


----------

